
A Case for Universal and Simplified Journal Systems - rustoo
https://scholarlykitchen.sspnet.org/2019/08/20/guest-post-a-case-for-universal-and-simplified-journal-systems/
======
jefft255
For me, if a journal/conférence has a weird format but gives a functional
latex template with a bibliography style that matches their needs I’m fine
with it. Although I do wish that it was more standardized. In my experience a
lot of the time wasted for submission is filling forms which contains the same
information already in the paper: abstract, authors, affiliation, funding and
etc... I wish this was adressed somehow.

